# I'm so Excited!!!



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Last night I got to meet and talk to Jacques Pepin. What a nice man. Truely unpretentious, gracious and kind. 

The local PBS station (KQED) held a special donor's event at the school where Jacques was the guest of honor. There was a stand up reception for him with 170 or so donors in attendance. He spoke to them for a half hour or so then 40 of the bigger donors got to watch a demo he did. I was introduced to him as he was in the demo kitchen scoping out the setup. We chatted for a minute about the school. 

Jacques the man is very unassuming and has what I perceived as an aura of serenity about him. Doing the demo he was exactly like he is on TV. He was quite animated and told funny stories about doing some of his TV shows with Julia and his daughter, Claudine. 

Amongst other things he prepared an herbs fine omlet for which he received a rousing round of applause. For those of us who try, making a really good French omlet takes some practice and skill. He shrugged and said, "I've seen better" and he seemed genuinely surprised that we were applauding.

I'm telling you, it was the best thing that has happened to me in a long time. An absolute delight.

Jock


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Jock,
Where was this event held at? I believe he teaches at the French Culinary Institute still? am I correct? He is a great chef...must have been fun..

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

That's fantastic Jock. It's obvious that Jacque has a sense of peace about his journey in life. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How exciting for you, Jock! I adore watching Jacques, especially his series with Julia Child. I've been watching the used bookstore for his books but they're always snapped up before I get a chance to buy them.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I work at the California Culinary Academy in San Francisco and it was held there. Yes, he still teaches at the French Culinary Institute but not full time.

Jock


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What a thrill! You'd be surprised at how many chefs can't make an omelet.  Do you have pics?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

No, no pics. I dunno, don't take photos in situations like this. I feel kinda dumb and really intrusive. There was a KQED photographer though and he said his pics would be posted on their site soon - KQED.org

Jock


----------



## rita (Jan 29, 2000)

Jacques is my idol. I learned so much from his book La Technique.
What a great experience for you.I'm sure you will remember this day for a long time.Wish I could have been there.I don't have his book with Julia yet but you really gave me the urge to get it now; thanks.
Rita


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I worked with him at the russian tea room. he was the best, everything you said and more. his talent and generosity were effortless.


----------

